# Halloween jokes to add to party bags



## JakeDVL (Oct 18, 2017)

Post here jokes so I'll add them to my party bag!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Not sure if this is what you are looking for but occasionally I will buy a bag of plastic roaches and add one of them to bags.


----------

